# to run a tight ship



## cosmasad (Jan 24, 2019)

The meaning of the phrase to "run a tight ship" is pretty clear. A restaurant manager, for example, who runs a tight ship makes sure that he is looking out for food safety, bills properly, pays taxes and so on. Is there a Greek phrase that approximates this concept?

Conversely is there a phrase for the opposite? Someone who does NOT run a tight ship lets things slide, and gets his or her business in to trouble.

Any thoughts would be appreciated:blink:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2019)

https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?164


----------



## cosmasad (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi Zazula,

Thank you for the link. I am looking for something positive. What is the connotation of "τους έχω όλους απίκο" and "Τους έχω στην τσίτα;¨ Do they imply that the manager is a bit of a tyrant?

Thank you :)


----------



## antongoun (Jan 24, 2019)

Maybe sometimes "κάνω (καλά) τα κουμάντα μου" - which has also to do with ships.

_We run a tight ship and keep within our means every year._ = Κάνουμε (καλά) τα κουμάντα μας ...
But
_He runs a tight ship - no drinking, no drugs, no chatting up girls on set_ = Τους έχει όλους στην τσίτα/Τους έχει όλους σούζα - καθόλου αλκοόλ, καθόλου...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2020)

Και για κάποιον λόγο γλέπω ότι έχει γίνει πολλά τρέντι το *I run a tight shipwreck*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Και για κάποιον λόγο γλέπω ότι έχει γίνει πολλά τρέντι το *I run a tight shipwreck*.


Μόνο σε επίπεδο στάμπας σε μπλουζάκια. Δεν είναι, ας πούμε, τουίτ του Τραμπ.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 22, 2020)




----------

